# Forum Home Renovation Pools, Spa & Water Features  DIY ledge for above ground pool?

## vbcm3

Has anyone have any ideas on making some sort of ledge to go into an above ground pool? A friend of mine said she has seen one but I cant find them so think they must be DIY. 
Any ideas?

----------


## bpj1968

I did see one about 2 weeks ago on the internet.  Sorry I can't remember where.  I can't even remember what they called it. 
I think I goggled "pool supplies" 
Sorry it's not much help but at least you know they are out there

----------


## Bloss

Most pool places sell metal ones as accessories that sit between the steel uprights and brace down to the foot-plates at the bottom. You could build a timber 'deck' from the ground - basically a platform adjacent to the pool, but not relying on the pool wall for any support. 
Had a quick google and found these in NZ - but reckon it might be clue to DIY?  need to make sure that it had enough parts to be sufficiently strong, but should be OK: http://www.polycane.co.nz/products/o...lplatforms.php

----------


## vbcm3

Awesome! Thanks for the link!

----------

